# General Questions from New Owner



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just got the Bolt yesterday. Tough to give a real opinion as I can not get my tuning adapter to work with TWC. Tech is coming out today so fingers crossed they get it working.

As I have been playing with it I have come across a few general questions I was thinking you all could maybe help me with.

1. Where is the setting to create a guide with only the channels I want?

2. Casting - Can I not cast YouTube or Netflix to play on my TiVo? Say I am watching a Netflix or YouTube video on my cell phone on my home network. Typically I could cast the video to another device if it was on and on the same network. I can not seem to do this with the Bolt. Can you all?

3. Can you set any type of reminder for an upcoming show?

4. Can you delete multiple recordings in a folder at one time? By this I am mainly looking at the TiVo Suggested recordings. I just got the Bolt this past week and it has been recording like crazy...I just want to clear all those this out easily if possible.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Player1138 said:


> Just got the Bolt yesterday. Tough to give a real opinion as I can not get my tuning adapter to work with TWC. Tech is coming out today so fingers crossed they get it working.
> 
> As I have been playing with it I have come across a few general questions I was thinking you all could maybe help me with.
> 
> ...


Guide is easy. With Settings, Channels, Channel List, check, then thumbs up only those you like. I tend to check (only) those I might watch like C-SPAN. Then invoke the guide and hit the A button. You have the option of All, which is everything from your feed. My channels are all that's checked. Favorites is those with a thumbs up. You can also select thumbs up/down from the guide by moving left to the channel and change it there. Good luck.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Player1138 said:


> Just got the Bolt yesterday. Tough to give a real opinion as I can not get my tuning adapter to work with TWC. Tech is coming out today so fingers crossed they get it working.
> 
> As I have been playing with it I have come across a few general questions I was thinking you all could maybe help me with.
> 
> ...


*2. Casting* - It works fine from my iPhone 6s with both the YouTube and Netflix apps. When I tap the "cast icon" I see my TiVo Bolt, TiVo Roamio & TiVo Mini. I select the Bolt, the app launches on my TV and the video starts playing.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

SrLANGuy said:


> *2. Casting* - It works fine from my iPhone 6s with both the YouTube and Netflix apps. When I tap the "cast icon" I see my TiVo Bolt, TiVo Roamio & TiVo Mini. I select the Bolt, the app launches on my TV and the video starts playing.


Strange. Mine is only seeing my TV (which I do not want to use). I will try it again later, maybe there was a hang up or something.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. I have a added two more questions as well.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Player1138 said:


> 3. Can you set any type of reminder for an upcoming show?
> 
> 4. Can you delete multiple recordings in a folder at one time? By this I am mainly looking at the TiVo Suggested recordings. I just got the Bolt this past week and it has been recording like crazy...I just want to clear all those this out easily if possible.


3. Not sure exactly what you mean. A reminder that a show you want to watch is going to be on soon? In general, you simply establish a OnePass or one-time recording for something you want to watch and it will be recorded for later viewing. There is no way to make a message pop up on your screen at 9:59 PM telling you that "Blindspot" will be starting at 10:00 PM.

Generally, new show premiers not yet showing in the Guide can still be found via the Search function and a OnePass created for shows premiering up to 6 months in the future.

4. I've not tried this with the Suggestions Folder, but in general, highlighting any other folder and pushing the "Clear" button will present you with a prompt to delete the entire Folder and it's contents. Alternatively, if you don't find any value in Suggestions, they can be turned off completely in the Settings menu.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

There really isn't any need to clear out the suggestions unless you just don't want to see them. Suggestions are always deleted first to make room for things you request and don't interfere with your recording schedule or live TV viewing. If you use thumb up and thumb down on shows it will learn what you like and get better at finding shows similar to your taste. As tatergator1 said, you can turn them off completely if you don't want them at all.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

wscottcross said:


> There really isn't any need to clear out the suggestions unless you just don't want to see them. Suggestions are always deleted first to make room for things you request and don't interfere with your recording schedule or live TV viewing. If you use thumb up and thumb down on shows it will learn what you like and get better at finding shows similar to your taste. As tatergator1 said, you can turn them off completely if you don't want them at all.


If you record suggestions, eventually suggestions will consume all space not taken by intentional recordings. This will prevent you from being able to recover recordings you have deleted, which I find to be very useful. A reasonable compromise, if you find suggestions helpful, would be to regularly clean out the suggestion folder to allow deleted shows to hang around for a while. I don't find suggestions helpful, the only reason I kept suggestions enabled on my Series 3 machines was to get an estimate of how much storage was available for recordings. These days I leave it off.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> If you record suggestions, eventually suggestions will consume all space not taken by intentional recordings. This will prevent you from being able to recover recordings you have deleted, which I find to be very useful. A reasonable compromise, if you find suggestions helpful, would be to regularly clean out the suggestion folder to allow deleted shows to hang around for a while. I don't find suggestions helpful, the only reason I kept suggestions enabled on my Series 3 machines was to get an estimate of how much storage was available for recordings. These days I leave it off.


Fair enough. The ONLY time I have ever restored deleted recordings is immediately after I accidentally delete one. I don't think I will ever go back to get a recording that was deleted weeks before. We like to find new shows/movies similar to the ones we have Onepasses for so we leave it turned on. It also helps that I upgraded the HD to a 4TB drive so space is not really a concern (yet)


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

wscottcross said:


> There really isn't any need to clear out the suggestions unless you just don't want to see them. Suggestions are always deleted first to make room for things you request and don't interfere with your recording schedule or live TV viewing. If you use thumb up and thumb down on shows it will learn what you like and get better at finding shows similar to your taste. As tatergator1 said, you can turn them off completely if you don't want them at all.


Is there a way to have Suggestions record from "favorite" channels?
I'm new to Tivo, and I see where there are a lot of suggested movies that it has selected from non-premium channels. 
It also "suggests" syndicated programs even though I have a 1-Pass set up to record only new shows.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

JayMan747 said:


> Is there a way to have Suggestions record from "favorite" channels?
> I'm new to Tivo, and I see where there are a lot of suggested movies that it has selected from non-premium channels.
> It also "suggests" syndicated programs even though I have a 1-Pass set up to record only new shows.


We really have little control over suggestions other than using thumb up and thumbs down ratings. Since you have a Onepass already, you can give the show 3 thumbs down and it should stop recording the repeats. The down side to that is that since you actually do like the show, it might skip over recording similar shows due to the thumbs down rating. Not ideal either way.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

As for #3, I'll set up a manual recording for the channel and time sometimes months in advance as a reminder. And if I don't know the exact time slot select from 7 pm till 11 pm to make sure I catch it.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Also for #3: You can set up a wish list recording for a show that's not in the guide yet. The danger with this is you might get other shows that you don't expect so it's best to be as complete as possible and fill out as many fields as possible when creating the Wish list item.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

JayMan747 said:


> It also "suggests" syndicated programs even though I have a 1-Pass set up to record only new shows.


Every time you record something it gives a thumbs up. So, if you don't want your box to pick up a prior episode as a suggestion, get rid of the thumb, or even give a thumbs down. I would not use two down, as that would start to impact more of the algorithm.

I always figured the box took into account the "favorites", to a small extent, but have nothing to back that up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Actually, nowadays you can set up a OnePass for shows not in the guide yet -- so you don't have to use a wishlist.. (This is true for Premiere & Roamio as well as Bolt). IIRC it was (up to?) 6 months out in the announcement.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Player1138 said:


> 1. Where is the setting to create a guide with only the channels I want?


The path to the Channel List editing dialog is slightly changed on the BOLT; please see the following post for more info on TiVo Channel Lists and how to access the Channel List editing dialog:

*Managing TiVo Channel Lists*​
As noted in the linked post, the TiVo DVR will only record programs from channels selected in the 'My Channels' channel list.


----------

